
Search laws/regulations from many countries at once; autotranslated when needed - michaelfagan
http://global-regulation.com/
======
a3camero
I'm one of the co-founders. Here's a write-up on my own blog about the
service, including a bit of details on the tech stack (runs on a combination
of cloud platforms, about 12gb of laws in RAM):
[http://www.cameronhuff.com/blog/announcing-global-
regulation...](http://www.cameronhuff.com/blog/announcing-global-
regulation/index.html).

